# NVIDIA Coprocessor & Mass Storage Controller Drivers Missing



## mtaylor500 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello,

During efforts to create a dual boot system with Microsoft Vista and Linux Ubuntu (Vista being pre-installed), I had somehow managed to format Drive C:/ and corrupt another drive. On booting up the computer I would get:

GRUB Loader 1.5

GRUB Loader loading..

ERROR

I had no choice but to re-install Vista as I could not get past this screen. After re-installing I have attempted to install all the previous drivers I have for NVIDIA and other drivers and all my old software, but for some reason, I am unable find any drivers for the Coprocessor and Mass Storage Controller and Windows can't seem to find any either.

Does anyone know where I may be able to find these drivers? I have already visited the NVIDIA site and downloaded the most I could.

System Specs:
AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile Technology TL-5 1.8GHz
528MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100 TurboCache
160GB HDD
2GB DDR2
OS: Windows Vista Home Premium
Manufacturer & Model: Acer Aspire 9304

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chewhacka (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi There, The Cocopressor Driver is a Driver for the webcam follow the link below and download the appropriate webcam driver for your specific model, Mine Is the Aspire 9304Wsmi and Has the Acer Orbicam (Logitec) Drivers, note your model may have another webcam but all the drivers are at the link below (if unsure download all and work out the correct driver package through a process of elimination).

The Mass storage controller is for the card reader bay, again at the link below install the driver package named "Card Reader TI Driver 2.0.0.6w" and bobs your uncle problem solved. Note you may still need the driver even if your model does not have a card reader bay as it also serves other purposes too.

The Link - ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_9300/vista/Drivers/

This should solve the issues listed, Chewhacka, Computing Graduate UK.


----------

